# Career Paths after EMT



## Ripley (Apr 14, 2015)

So I have been in community college for what seems forever and feel I am ready to move on with an associates degree vs going for a bachelors. I looked at EMT before but knew it was low pay with very little prospects of earning a good living but I keep getting a pull towards it. I was thinking I should go for my EMT cert. and start part time work while I finish my Associates and then go full time for a while and eventually move on to another career like being a dispatcher for law enforcement, the pay and benefits are great around here if you can get in. 

I am wondering what other career paths EMT's have followed? Preferably good pay and in medical field/ems. Maybe I am seeing things with rose colored glasses but I think being a dispatcher would be more fulfilling to me vs. sitting in an office doing accounting. I am a Marine Corps veteran and was a truck driver for a while just thought I should mention it since I am not completely inexperienced.


----------



## mgr22 (Apr 14, 2015)

If you want an EMS career, have you considered going to medic school? You won't get rich being a paramedic, but you'll make more than you would as an EMT.

Another possibility would be to go into a related healthcare field. My son-in-law, also a Marine, became a phlebotomist after his discharge. He has a good job in a hospital.

No matter what career path you choose, I think you're right to give priority to that degree.


----------



## Gurby (Apr 14, 2015)

EMT is a good stepping stone to a lot of jobs.  The class is easy and doesn't take long - give it a shot!

There are lots of directions you could go after being a basic:  if you love working the field, you could become a medic.  A lot of guys want to get on fire departments.  Some end up going PD.  Some more academically inclined folks go on to PA school or medical school.  There are a lot of allied health jobs around, too - ED tech, phlebotomist, nursing, etc.  Having some medical experience in addition to your military background would probably make you a great applicant for any type of security job (either at a hospital or elsewhere).


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 14, 2015)

I thought once you were a Marine you were always a Marine...? 

Lol.

Basic is easy to achieve, and like the others said: it will give you an insight into a lot of other possible careers in the alternate reality we EMS people live in. 

I see more strange **** in 5 minutes than most people see in 5 years.


----------



## squirrel15 (Apr 14, 2015)

If you're considering dispatching, you could also dispatch for ems, without your EMT cert although the field experience I'm sure would be helpful. And depending what kind of EMT job you get, the dispatchers sometimes make more anyways.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 14, 2015)

If by medic you guys mean paramedic, yes I have considered going to paramedic school if I like EMT. I live in California and most paramedics seem to work with the FD and although I would love to be a FF/paramedic I see it as unlikely to happen so I am being a realist and thinking of potential options so I can set myself up for a good career path. That being said do paramedics make a decent living? I live in California so, to me 50-60k and benefits would be awesome and I understand that pay level would take some time....but is it feasible? 

Radiologic Technologist get paid well but I looked up positions and most are per diem, lame. I believe I could get into that program easily after being an EMT since I could get max points with my classes, volunteer hours, emt, veteran, etc.
I don't want to move away from my family but it feels like I have to seriously consider it for a good career.


----------



## Angel (Apr 15, 2015)

yea CA sucks unless you want to do fire.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Apr 15, 2015)

Organ procurement coordinator.


----------



## rescue1 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you enjoy the medical side, lots of guys (and gals) where I am go on to get their RN/BSN after a few years on the truck. A few others got their PA, and a couple (including me), go for MD/DO. All feature more pay, more relocation options, and the option to still do things in EMS if you feel the urge. They also have the advantage of not being as physically brutal for your back and knees.

There's also paid firefighting, if you want to stay in first response. In my experience, dispatch pays about as well as an EMT-B, but that could be different in your area.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 16, 2015)

rescue1 said:


> If you enjoy the medical side, lots of guys (and gals) where I am go on to get their RN/BSN after a few years on the truck. A few others got their PA, and a couple (including me), go for MD/DO. All feature more pay, more relocation options, and the option to still do things in EMS if you feel the urge. They also have the advantage of not being as physically brutal for your back and knees.
> 
> There's also paid firefighting, if you want to stay in first response. In my experience, dispatch pays about as well as an EMT-B, but that could be different in your area.



I am turning 33 soon. So the idea of going for a PA or MD is unlikely. ADN/RN or BSN/RN could be an option but I mostly thought of RN's as ending up in hospitals running back and forth between patients while being told they aren't doing enough but that's my perception. Honestly the thought of going for a BSN is frustrating to think about at this point but could see myself itching to go back to school. I know doing EMT work for a while would definitely help get me in. I just don't know how I could do a full time nursing program while working enough to get by? So how many RN's really work in EMS? probably as CCEMT? 

There has to be a quicker option for paramedic to RN? meaning some credits would count towards a BSN no?
I was thinking of the UCLA paramedic program which does give college credit.


----------



## Jwan (Apr 16, 2015)

> I am turning 33 soon. So the idea of going for a PA or MD is unlikely. ADN/RN or BSN/RN could be an option but I mostly thought of RN's as ending up in hospitals running back and forth between patients while being told they aren't doing enough but that's my perception. Honestly the thought of going for a BSN is frustrating to think about at this point but could see myself itching to go back to school. I know doing EMT work for a while would definitely help get me in. I just don't know how I could do a full time nursing program while working enough to get by? So how many RN's really work in EMS? probably as CCEMT?
> There has to be a quicker option for paramedic to RN? meaning some credits would count towards a BSN no?
> I was thinking of the UCLA paramedic program which does give college credit.


 
Your perception is relatively accurate for alot of whats called "floor nursing" (or Med/surg) running between rooms and still getting complaints is very common. Med/surg nursing is often a "black hole" that you never want to get caught in (unfortunately most new grads end up here).  Although with EMS experience it wouldn't be far fetched to get a job within an ER even as a new grad nurse. Timing and networking is key, getting your face infront of the charge nurses at the ER's you drop off at and maybe dropping the hint that you will be going for an RN degree can go a long way.

College transfer credit is tough to work through, depending on how long it has been since you took classes and where you took them vs where you want to attend for nursing. Nursing programs are challenging and time consuming but it isn't out of the relm of possibility to work FT while going you just have to dedicate yourself to the task.

Network, network, network, hospitals are just small communities and if you can break in you might just be able to get where you wanna go.


----------



## rescue1 (Apr 17, 2015)

ER and ICU nurses tend to enjoy their jobs, in my experience. They certainly get paid more than medics. I have minimal experience with floor (med/surg) nursing, which I think is more what you're talking about. 

From experience, one of the EMT's at work is getting his RN while working part time as a basic. I think his wife works too, and they seem to be getting by, especially since he's a vet like you and gets GI Bill benefits for being in school.

I'm not sure if there are paramedic to nursing bridge programs in my state. I know there are nurse to paramedic ones, for nurses who also want to work on the street. 

As for nurses working in EMS, like I said, some work part time as medics, others work as nurses on a critical care ambulance, and at least where I am in PA, all the helicopter services have a flight nurse as part of the crew (pilot, medic, nurse). It's also common for medics to get their RN/BSN and work in the ER, as the job is obviously pretty similar.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Apr 17, 2015)

Ripley said:


> I am turning 33 soon. So the idea of going for a PA or MD is unlikely. ADN/RN or BSN/RN could be an option but I mostly thought of RN's as ending up in hospitals running back and forth between patients while being told they aren't doing enough but that's my perception. Honestly the thought of going for a BSN is frustrating to think about at this point but could see myself itching to go back to school. I know doing EMT work for a while would definitely help get me in. I just don't know how I could do a full time nursing program while working enough to get by? So how many RN's really work in EMS? probably as CCEMT?
> 
> There has to be a quicker option for paramedic to RN? meaning some credits would count towards a BSN no?
> I was thinking of the UCLA paramedic program which does give college credit.



I was 30 when I entered PA school, or maybe 29 I don't know, but I certainly wasn't the oldest.  Its really a quick turnaround, you could be working <4 years after submitting an application to PA school.  

The treatment of nurses is largely culture dependent.  Even then, if you are a good nurse you will be treated better by other staff.  And every hospital is a small community and who you know can get you places, like out of med/surg.

I don't know the exact qualifications but you could always look into drug rep and OR equipment rep, or OR tech.  I really envy the OR techs sometimes.


----------

